# Age of Empires 3 graphics arnt working!!



## smeagy_b (Apr 3, 2008)

I have just downloaded Age of Empires 3 and when I went to play on the game I found that the menu screen background had jumping graphics of different coloured triangles and wouldnt settle on a picture. I then tried to play scenario game, only to find the graphics were just as messed up. Is there anything I can do? My laptop is relatively new and has windows vista.


----------



## Jolt (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, there is a known issue with AOE3 and Vista due to an autopatcher in the former.

The work around is to install the latest stand alone patch for AOE3. 
http://ageofempires3.filefront.com/files/Age_of_Empires_3/Official_Releases/Patches;6621

It would also be appropriate to check that your video driver is up to date.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Smeagy. 

Where exactly did you download the game from?


----------



## Lee91 (Apr 5, 2008)

I had a similar problem with AOE3:

Uninstall any Codecs/Codec Packs on your PC.

Worked for me, good luck


----------



## Noodle9311 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the same problem with the jumping different colored triangles. I went to the link that Jolt stated but I dont know which patch to choose. Can anyone tell me which is the best one to get?


----------



## cboye17 (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah me too...... I Installed AOE 3 and also downloaded AOE 3: The Asian Dynasties Demo version and in both games different color(s) blends in the background and also mostly the menu does not appear. My laptop is a Dell inspiron 1420 and i have vista on it.
Can anybody explain why my laptop does that?????!

If someone has an answer, plz post me by email!!


----------

